# What's everyone's plan of attack for after Halloween sales?



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

What's everyone's plan of attack for after Halloween sales?

I'm hitting Target when it opens on Mon morning.
Then over to Wallgreens.

Target drops the prices about 75%!!!
Walgreens is pretty close to that.
I don't want things on "sale" I want them on "super-mega-sale".


I'm new at this though. 
What's everyone else doing?
I've seen some threads about current online sales but here's something that's interesting, on Amazon.com I put several items in my "save for later" basket over the summer so every time I log in I get updated if things are on sale or go up in price. I put several costumes in there and as soon as Halloween got closer the prices jacked up on most of them.
So now I'm leery of online "sales"


(please move this if it belongs in another forum, I wasn't sure since I wasn't talking about a specific deal or company)


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Most stores drop to 50% off the day after and 75% the week after.

I'll try and coordinate with a couple of fellow haunters where we give each other lists and hit different stores like SPirit and Halloween City.

This year, I'm going after strobes, blacklights and bluckies...and good ole orange lights.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Normally the week before I visit all the stores and write out my, would love to add next year list but I'm heading to Disney later ths week and I won't have the time. I think this year is going to be the mad dash/ grab whats looks good and decide at the cash whether I really want it or not. 

Fortunately, I haven't been too enticed by the stores offerings this year.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

The only thing I really want this year is another bubble fogger and the rotting mummy at Target that has no back support or any way to mount it. But it looks great.

I'm not expecting Spirit to have any 3-stick candelabras left. Still debating going back for a second one this week.


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't necessarily have a plan of attack, I always take the day after off. All I really want are some black lights and possibly some skeletons.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Do the seasonal stores like Spirit have after Halloween sales or do they just pack up and disappear? 
Either way, I don't hink there will be much left at any of our local stores, as it is really picked over now. Of course, WalMart will have about a thousand or so pumpkin trick or treat buckets left.


----------



## travball5 (Oct 10, 2010)

spirit does 50% off the day after halloween. but let me warn u..if u spirit is anywhere near as crowded as mine is ur gonna need to get there right when they open. last year when we got there were at least 75 people already there. people were pulling stuuf off the floor walls etc. it was a madhouse


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

The seasonal stores around my neck of the woods have a sale the day after but then they are gone. Not much out this year that I really really want but I'll hit Spirit or Halloween Express as soon as they open on 11/1. The Party City near me is already marking some props down as much as 50%. It's all small stuff but it's also the kind of stuff I use as bits and parts to make larger props. Walgreens never got that much in this year and a lot of what they have has already been picked over. i might stop in the day after, but I might not bother. The Walmarts here were just pathetic unless you went for kids costumes. And event hen...


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

I need to wait and see what bombs first. Thankfully, we're running our haunt on the 30th, which gives me a full day of "staking out" what props might be needed next year.

Stacy


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

I've got a set limit already with the hubs, and he wants me to get two more fog machines (already half off at the PX here on ft knox) I want to get some nice bluckies and mainly going to look for zombie stuff as I'm doing zombie theme next year. I also need more strobes as well. I'd also like to get some zombabies, but especially kitty cathy. She's my favorite.  I'm just going to hit a few here in town first, then if I don't find anything fantastic, going to head up to louisville for some better stuff.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

it all depends if I have the money or not to do it.


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

My plan of attack is to retreat. I have spent too much money this year. sux


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm going to plant my wife at Target, My brother at Spencer's and I'm going to hit Spirit. I HATE these sales, mainly because the way ppl act. I've seen folks take sh.t from other ppl's hands.... yeah.. that doesn't work with me. They'll find themselves on the ground in a heartbeat. 

I'm going to be mainly looking for the Candle sets, Masks, GY Fencing and severed heads. Whichever I can get to first will be dumped in my bag


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

I took time off work on Nov. 1st to hit the sales


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I scheduled a chiropractor appointment first thing in the morning on November 1st. After that I'll probably swing by some of the sales at the Halloween-specific stores, but overall, there's not a lot I'm looking for. After the year I've had yard-saling, 50% off just doesn't cut it any more.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm curious: Anyone know what sales (if any) Party City typically does after Halloween?


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*My plan is too sleep in and let everyone else go out and fight for the Halloween props/decor! Lol!

I have so much clean-up to do after the big night that its impossible for me to get away any sooner than November 3rd.

Good luck everyone with your Hauunted finds and excellent prop scores!*


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

My daughters birthday is Nov 1 so that pretty much holds me close to home on that day. I will need to spend some money but on her instead of Halloween. 

Honestly though this year should be easy, the Halloween pickins pre-Halloween have been slim to none where I live so there is probably going to be absolutely nothing on sale. Which to be honest is probably a good thing, I spent _*WAAY *_too much this year!


----------



## spooky in CO (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm headed to Halloween Express and the wife is going to Spirit... hope she's ok with that plan - I've not discussed it with her yet!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

If anyone has a Diddams party store near by, I would recommend going there. They have a large selection of Halloween and usual discount all costumes and props 80% the day after Halloween.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I have to work on the 1st and wouldn't be able to hit the stores until 7pm. Does anyone remember whether Halloween City, Halloween Express, and Spirit stayed open until 9PM or if they called it quits at noon or 6pm?


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I typically like to wait a week later when stuff hits at 75-90 % off.........yeah i know i'm so cheap...........lol !


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I need some foggers so we will be looking for those but thats it.......money is to tight for November especially with us hosting the Thanksgiving Family Dinner this year. Its ok tho......I have more materials for building that ya can shake a stick at. Been buying stuff for 2 yrs but then Jer got that lawn mower business going & he just stopped building props. Thats why this year I'm looking for volunteers to help make this a better haunt for the community....hope some are electricians & carpentors!!lol


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if Meijer does 50% off Halloween after Halloween, or is it a little before. I know I said I didn't like Meijer stuff this year, but I went in again, and found 1 item to get. It's nothing really spectacular, but looks good for 50% off.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Remember that the seasonal stores clear EVERYTHING out, and will take offers on display pieces and decor. We made out like bandits last year .
This year, work will keep me from making the rounds - I'll see what's left afterwards...


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

bozz said:


> I typically like to wait a week later when stuff hits at 75-90 % off.........yeah i know i'm so cheap...........lol !


That's what I'll be doing this year.Probably will go to Walgreens,Joann's fabrics,CVS and maybe Target if I have any money left over.


----------



## kacole2 (Jan 14, 2010)

whimsicalmommy said:


> I'm just going to hit a few here in town first, then if I don't find anything fantastic, going to head up to *louisville* for some better stuff.



not if i don't beat ya to it! 

I'm hitting up a hallween express, biglots, wal-greens, rite-aid, then target


----------



## danf1973 (Jul 31, 2010)

Will spirit really drop prices down to 75% off? I plan starting every month to buy a few thing so next year i'm set =)


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm hitting it easy this year. Canadian Tire discounts all their stuff the day before Halloween, so I get there when they open, and grab the best deals. I got my eye on one of those Gemmy Lightshow Ghosts, the '6 one, with a plastic type material on it .


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

Mine is looking for something interesting. Like things that talk, or light up.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have Monday off......so based on the responses, I suppose I'll hit Halloween Express first, then Walmart & Walgreens...


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll be wrestling people for the remaining Funkins and bluckys at all the area stores


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

danf1973 said:


> Will spirit really drop prices down to 75% off? I plan starting every month to buy a few thing so next year i'm set =)


I've never seen that online, but local stores do mark down 70% just to get it all gone. Online it's 50%, mostly. My spirit confirms they're open until the 3rd with dicounts of 70%. But by mid day on the 1st [or earlier], most everything is gone and it looks like a war zone. Waiting will only get you little stuff and I have all the little stuff I need. I plan on a visit to spirit first thing on Nov 1st and then right to halloween express. I won't even bother looking anywhere else- the greens, marts, aides, and target. They didn't have anything good even when they were fully stocked. Waste of precious time.

Btw- by February, almost everything is gone online. If your plan is to purchase in the off season, get as much as you can from November through January. After that, online goes to sleep with very little available until later in the year. I'm talking good stuff- props and decor. Little crapola can usually be had throughout the year if you look around enough.

Dan


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

The only stores I'm in a hurry to hit are Spirt and Halloween Express as November 1st is the last day they are open. 

Target goes to 40% then 50% then 75% within a few weeks.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

PS. Hit Michaels now. There's is 50% off and you'll be lucky to have anything good by this friday.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

rockplayson said:


> PS. Hit Michaels now. There's is 50% off and you'll be lucky to have anything good by this friday.


I concur. Had stopped by the local Michaels yesterday for some of the flickering LED pumpkin lights. (Grabbed the last 4 that they had in stock.) Other than still having a lot of the foam pumpkins, all the other remaining Halloween merchandise had been shunted into one wall of a aisle (shared with Harvest, Thanksgiving.)


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

this year i'm going to have a friend or two with me at the spirit sale.last few years i went solo and i cant grab stuff in 5 different locations.last year i got to the one frankecuted left but had to wait for a employee.i missed out on some other stuff i wanted because if you leave what you just got,someone will go behind you and pick it up.its a mad house!


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Took November 1st off like a lot of others did. Plan on hitting Walgreens first, last year they went 75% off the day after Halloween so I am hoping that happens again. Getting stuff at 75% makes you not want to bother with 50% off but I am sure I will still hit Target and Wal Mart and a few other stores like that. I still haven't seen a Spirit store around here so I don't guess I will get to go to one of them. Anyone know if Halloween Express, Halloween City and the like also go 50% off?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> I concur. Had stopped by the local Michaels yesterday for some of the flickering LED pumpkin lights. (Grabbed the last 4 that they had in stock.) Other than still having a lot of the foam pumpkins, all the other remaining Halloween merchandise had been shunted into one wall of a aisle (shared with Harvest, Thanksgiving.)



Yep, that's my local Michaels too.

Went last nite to get one more pumpkin & almost all the prop type stuff was gone & a lot of the 50% off stuff was gone. They'd moved the remaining scarecrows outside & there was only about 7 or 8 of those left. But if you want foam pumpkins, they still have TONS of those lying around, from glittery black & orange to plain old normal ones.

The stuff I wanna buy isn't on sale yet. I want a few more of those large foam skulls but they haven't hit markdown yet. If they don't, I'll live but I'd like to have a few more if they hit markdown.

I bought the Gemmy display witch they had last Sat. & I'm glad I did.

All my big box stores like Target & Walmart are all close together in one area so I'll hit all of those on Monday, then hit Spirit on the way to Big Lots.


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't usually hit the sales (too busy with takedown/cleanup,) but seeing as it falls on a Monday, I just might be tempted to make a quick drive round and see if I can find any bargains. As others have said, I've noticed that a lot of stores already have very little to offer. Round here we have a Spirit, Target, Party City and Halloween Express all quite close to one another, I think they'd offer the best chances for some good prop opportunities!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I posted this elsewhere but the Flower Factory has some very nice looking hanging props with poseable arms at 50 % off ($7) now. I'm gonna pick up a couple today.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

If you really want it..don't wait for the sale.

If you really want it on sale, then stake out the specific store that has what you really want. as chances are you won't get the opportunity to get to the second store before it's cleaned out.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

bozz said:


> I posted this elsewhere but the Flower Factory has some very nice looking hanging props with poseable arms at 50 % off ($7) now. I'm gonna pick up a couple today.


They just closed the one by my house this summer.  I liked that store!

I have to work 11/1 but I'm Ok with that. There's really nothing I need - that I can think of at this moment!


----------



## Gardensofstone (Sep 16, 2010)

I am usually the king of halloween deals. I dont know what happened this year, I purchased way to early, I want to go do the rounds,but I really should'nt look and stop now because of the early purchases.


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

KaCole2, Have you been to halloween city yet? it's out on stone street road. I have to say they have WAY better stuff than halloween express. Caufields has some good stuff, but way overpriced. I found the same exact blucky skeleton that I bought at Caufields for 30$ at halloween city for 20$ and a glow in the dark version for 15$ in the big lots right next door! So pissed, and they weren't even discounted yet! I've changed my plan now. Halloween city in louisville, and then MAYBE halloween express.


----------



## Witchie Woman (Sep 25, 2008)

I would really like a bubble fogger. I have the day off also so I'll probably hit as many stores as I can since I won't have time to preview any. Good luck everyone!


----------



## tetedefromage (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm bummed....I don't drive, and my husband will be working a 12 hour day, so it looks like i'll be missing out on the sales.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Target Monday morning. There is some really nice stuff there I want. A lighted archway and halloween trees. Hopefully there will be stuff left. They open at 8 and I'll be there!


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

We are planning on hitting Halloween City to see if they have any of their full sized skeletons on sale......we need to add the "Skeleton crew" of our haunted pirate ship.....!!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm really not interested in anything at the mega-Halloween stores this year. I’m shocked by the lack of “cool” Halloween props for sale this year. Nothing is new; it’s just a different angle of the same stuff. You can buy (8) different versions of zombie babies. 

How feeble…..

_Eventually, everyone takes a turn in the box….._


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I have too much of everything already, I think I will pass on the sales this year. Though I may go to spirit and see if I can get that cemetery arch,


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ugh. I spent more than I expected to, between my costume, decor and candy 



If I find any deals, then maybe so...if not, there's always next year


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Momentomori,

There is no such thing as TOO MUCH Halloween stuff! That’s blasphemy!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

For all you Walgreens shoppers..........all my stores here went 50 % and the manager said he got a memo and there would be no 75% off sale.......it would just be boxed up. I picked up the 6' Jason and Freddy.........very cool props had my eye on them.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I'm really not interested in anything at the mega-Halloween stores this year.


The mega-Halloween stores around here are set up in temporary locations and never have after-Halloween sales. They simply close up shop and wait for next year.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

I am hoping to get some great buys!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

So far my attack has gone well....I emptied the shelfs at Walgreens and I emptied the shelves of all the Gemmy Skulls and Fog Juice at Lowes. Both stores are at 50 percent off.


----------



## MaddieMonster (Oct 21, 2012)

This is my first year in which I've been really into FX! So, with me having class starting at 11, I'll be heading to spirit first and then Walmart right after. I'm hoping to get 4-6 bottles of liquid latex from Spirit because it'll be cheaper to get it there than offline on the off season.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

My plan of attack is to plan and make good use o the sales, get there, think about the ridiculous amount we've already spent and not buy anything, then end up regretting it when I'm paying full price next year


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

MaddieMonster said:


> This is my first year in which I've been really into FX! So, with me having class starting at 11, I'll be heading to spirit first and then Walmart right after. I'm hoping to get 4-6 bottles of liquid latex from Spirit because it'll be cheaper to get it there than offline on the off season.


There is a new thread with people talking about the deals that are out there. This resurrected thread is two years old.


----------



## MaddieMonster (Oct 21, 2012)

Can you by any chance send me a link to the new thread?


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Here it is: (If I did this right.)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/122391-what-prop-item-you-targeting-nov-1st.html


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

My plan of attack: Scope everything out right now to see what all different stores have to offer. Then November 1st.... POUNCE! 
I have been stealthily observing my local Dollar General and Big Lots. I see many things dropping in price already. They will be mine soon.... They will be mine. *wrings hands together menacingly*


----------

